
California Freelancers Sue to Stop AB5 - slapshot
https://reason.com/2019/12/23/california-freelancers-sue-to-stop-ab5-law-thats-destroying-their-jobs-pol-says-those-were-never-good-jobs-anyway/
======
nickgrosvenor
As the article mentions, this punishes many stay at home moms and that’s
really quite tragic.

------
sharemywin
They probably should have just created a minimum wage+ that is minimum wage
plus like 40-60% to cover insurance taxes etc. And if it's a per task job the
burden would be on the company to prove the tasks aren't is less than minimum
wage+.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Yeah that probably would've been better this seems like a nightmare to
navigate as well. I mean as a developer is a git commit an item, a jira
ticket, a full app/mvp, or something else? Or does this not apply to
development?

Not living in California though this might be a boon for devs in nearby
States.

